# New Rogue Antivirus AntiVirGear



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

There is a new Rogue Antivirus program called *AntiVirGear*.

Details here:
http://www.symantec.com/enterprise/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2007-091313-2020-99&tabid=2


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, GTP -

Another in the zlob family, smitfraud-type.

Like many other rogues before it, when AntiVirGear is installed, it immediately scans your computer and finds the malware that actually installed it in the first place. In order to clean these files, and for the most part this program cleans nothing, you need to first purchase it.

To all:

Stay away from these types of "helpful" programs which suddenly want to install on your system.

Self-help removal instructions are located here.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Noticed here recently, on TSF! Boy, you guys/gals are good!


----------



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

>>>Go The Power
>>> Thanks 4 da Headz Up !!!
Learning is taking place ! I think I am going to make that my new motto.


----------

